# Doordash tips



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Whaaat? Cheap customers or Doordash is taking my money?
I didn't have any fast food order and one of my orders was an $86 Magiannos order. Something is wrong.
Have any of you guys tried to contact support about doordash payment? I don't know if they have an email.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> Whaaat? Cheap customers or Doordash is taking my money?
> I didn't have any fast food order and one of my orders was an $86 Magiannos order. Something is wrong.
> Have any of you guys tried to contact support about doordash payment? I don't know if they have an email.


Rarely do I receive much in the way of tips during those hours. End of breakfast & lunch time is not a big tipping crowd.


----------

